# Looking for Ferguson's "Baptism and the Assembly"



## KSon (May 24, 2010)

Brethren,

Does anyone have a working link to Sinclair Ferguson's lecture "Baptism and the Assembly". All of the links that resulted from a Google search do not seem to be operational.

Thanks!


----------



## Marrow Man (May 24, 2010)

I would be interested in hearing this as well. The only thing I can find is a summary of the points from the lecture, found here.


----------



## KSon (May 24, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> I would be interested in hearing this as well. The only thing I can find is a summary of the points from the lecture, found here.


 
That is my plight as well.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 24, 2010)

One of the sources I found did say you could order a copy of the lecture (actually, a series of lectures) from the RTS bookstore.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 24, 2010)

I would interested in seeing Ferguson's view of Owen on Hebrews 8 also. He has done a lot of work on Owen and declared Owen's postion. I just wondered where Ferguson stood on the New Covenant Old Covenant thing.


----------



## KSon (May 26, 2010)

**Bump**


----------

